# Schemed on surge



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Has anyone had an issue with someone claiming that they did not ride during a surge and UBER refunds the fare? Happened last night...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

"did not ride" is the #1 pax scam out there.

Keep emailing Uber, tell them you verified the name, and the pax verified the driver name and get paid.

.....now if you picked up the wrong pax that is a different story, and you won't get paid. #1 reason to not pick up people who are not riding in your car. bad ratings and no money will follow.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

Definitely did not pick up the wrong pax and always verify their name by, "My name is [name], what's yours?... It's nice to meet you [name]"


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

SantaFe_Uber said:


> Definitely did not pick up the wrong pax and always verify their name by, "My name is [name], what's yours?... It's nice to meet you [name]"


good. Now email Uber and get Paid. squeaky wheel get the money.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

pax have some scams, like telling you to do multi drops with friends then later emailing uber that you took a bad route and adjust it. the pin a few blocks out of surge area then tell you to come 4-5 blocks away in the surge zone. one put his pin in the water near him to avoid a surge. (no one was falling for it, i kept getting him over and over) and yes they simply say they didnt ride at all. sadly Uber just does it and doesnt even notify you. i have had riders whine about the surge and uber take it away. some partner huh?


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> "did not ride" is the #1 pax scam out there.
> 
> Keep emailing Uber, tell them you verified the name, and the pax verified the driver name and get paid.
> 
> .....now if you picked up the wrong pax that is a different story, and you won't get paid. #1 reason to not pick up people who are not riding in your car. bad ratings and no money will follow.


Amen


----------

